# Steam engine from hardware store stock brass



## breezetrees

Hi Everyone,

I finished my first steam engine, it's built from brass stock from my local hardware store.  I used a drill press, dremel tool, hand tools and soldering iron.

The plans are from Popular Mechanics, July 1970.  Google books has the articles on line: here's a link

It runs on as low as 5 psi if I oil it well, off a bike pump or air compressor, but I haven't been able to make it work by blowing in the tube like the original article!

-Mike

Link to video:
[ame]http://youtu.be/vzMsR4eKgqY[/ame]


----------



## Swifty

Hi Mike, great first engine. Hopefully the bug has bitten you and you aspire to having a lathe at some time in the future allowing you to move on to other engines.
My father had a set of Popular Mechanic books from late 50's, everything was made from things normally found lying around most homes. Spent hours reading them. I think that my sister has them now, well over 50years later.

Paul.


----------



## Herbiev

Hi Mike. Great engine and welcome to HMEM.


----------



## robcas631

Works great! Very cool!


----------

